# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم آزمایشگاهی تهران یا پشت کنکور؟

## amir.13

من امسال دومین کنکورم بود و رتبم اصلا اونطوری که میخواستم و فکر میکردم نشد...
رشته‌ای که علاقه دارم پزشکیه ولی احتمال اینکه قبول بشم خیلی پایینه اونم پردیس دانشگاه‌های ضعیف
بعد پزشکی از علوم آزمایشگاهی هم خوشم میاد ولی راجب بازار کارش مطمئن نیستم و نگرانم میکنه. نمیدونم تو انتخابام بزارمش یا نه
#شما نظر بدین ؛ علوم آزمایشگاهی دانشگاه تهران رو بزنم؟

----------


## Gladiolus

فقط میدونم بازار کار جالبی نداره
اگر میخوای برو شاید خوشت اومد
فوقش ارتباط برقرار نکردی انصراف میدی
اینم بگم کنکور سوم واقعا سخته خیلی خیلی سخت تر از کنکور دومه
ادم نابود میشه از خستگی

----------


## saeed211

علوم ازمایشگاهی رشته بدی نیست اما متاسفانه تو ایران در مورد ایندش شک و تردید زیاده
همسایه ما دختریه ک لیسانس داره از بهشتی ولی خب بیکاره
با مدرک لیسانس هم تا اونجایی ک میدونم حق زدن کلینیک یا ازمایشگاه رو ندارین و فقط ب فوق یا دکترای این رشته تعلق میگیره
برای دکترا هم ب شدت محدوده ورودی
چیزی ک شنیدم شاید صد نفر تو کل کشور
و اینکه پول زیادی هم میخواد زدنش
اما اگه کارت عالی باشه شاید با همون لیسانس بتونی کار گیر بیاری و ی جا با حقوق معمولی مشغول شی

در مورد پشت کنکور ک من خودم سال سوم قبول شدم
ولی ذهن خیلی خسته تر از سالای قبله
هرچقد ک سختی حس کردی
دو برابرش

اما پیشنهاد خود من موندن پشت کنکوره

----------


## hossein122

داداش من فارغ التحصیل علوم آزمایشگاهی هستم اگه دغدغه مالی نداری و میتونی بری اونور بخون ولی نه اگه دغدغه درآمد ، پرستیژ شغلی داری نرو ، الان من برگشتم دارم برا پزشکی میخونم

----------


## amir.13

> داداش من فارغ التحصیل علوم آزمایشگاهی هستم اگه دغدغه مالی نداری و میتونی بری اونور بخون ولی نه اگه دغدغه درآمد ، پرستیژ شغلی داری نرو ، الان من برگشتم دارم برا پزشکی میخونم


اگه تا دکترا ادامه بدم چطور؟ یعنی جدا بازارکارش اینقدر بده؟

----------


## Maja7080

> داداش من فارغ التحصیل علوم آزمایشگاهی هستم اگه دغدغه مالی نداری و میتونی بری اونور بخون ولی نه اگه دغدغه درآمد ، پرستیژ شغلی داری نرو ، الان من برگشتم دارم برا پزشکی میخونم


بقیه پیزاپزشکی ها چی؟ اونا هم وضعشون همینه؟

----------


## Churchill

> اگه تا دکترا ادامه بدم چطور؟ یعنی جدا بازارکارش اینقدر بده؟


که چیکار کنی؟

----------


## Churchill

ببین
اگه منظورت تاسیس آزمایشگاه هستش که باید بگم که کلاٌ آزمایشگاه دست علوم آزمایشگاه جماعت نیست
متخصص پاتولوژی فقط میتونه این کار رو انجام بده که اونم باید بره مثل بقیه تخصص های پزشکی یه 15 20 سالی درس بخونه بیاد ببینه کجا میتونه با هزینه شخصی سرسام آور آزمایشگاه تاسیس کنه ولی اگه جا بیفته سودش خوبه حالا اگه میخوای سمت پیراپزشکی بری توصیه من اینه که فعلاٌ فیزیوتراپ و کاردرمانی و پرستاری و بینایی سنجی بری بازم میگم فعلاٌ اینا خوبه 
چند وقت پیش تو فضای مجازی این بنده خدا ها کمپین تشکیل دادن مدرکشون رو پاره میکردن که چرا تو آزمایشگاه باید لیسانس الهیات و ادبیات باشه بجای ما 
علوم آزمایشگاه هم یه قشر تو سری خوریه تو نظام پزشکی که حتی کد نظام پزشکی هم نداره هیچ کسی هم نیست به دادشون برسه چون طرف حسابشون پزشکا هستن

----------


## amir.t34

> ببین
> اگه منظورت تاسیس آزمایشگاه هستش که باید بگم که کلاٌ آزمایشگاه دست علوم آزمایشگاه جماعت نیست
> متخصص پاتولوژی فقط میتونه این کار رو انجام بده که اونم باید بره مثل بقیه تخصص های پزشکی یه 15 20 سالی درس بخونه بیاد ببینه کجا میتونه با هزینه شخصی سرسام آور آزمایشگاه تاسیس کنه ولی اگه جا بیفته سودش خوبه حالا اگه میخوای سمت پیراپزشکی بری توصیه من اینه که فعلاٌ فیزیوتراپ و کاردرمانی و پرستاری و بینایی سنجی بری بازم میگم فعلاٌ اینا خوبه 
> چند وقت پیش تو فضای مجازی این بنده خدا ها کمپین تشکیل دادن مدرکشون رو پاره میکردن که چرا تو آزمایشگاه باید لیسانس الهیات و ادبیات باشه بجای ما 
> علوم آزمایشگاه هم یه قشر تو سری خوریه تو نظام پزشکی که حتی کد نظام پزشکی هم نداره هیچ کسی هم نیست به دادشون برسه چون طرف حسابشون پزشکا هستن



تاسیس آزمایشگاه فقط بدست متخصص ها انجام میگیره؟ یا افراد معمولیهم میتونن
هزینش چقدره حدودا؟

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> من امسال دومین کنکورم بود و رتبم اصلا اونطوری که میخواستم و فکر میکردم نشد...
> رشته‌ای که علاقه دارم پزشکیه ولی احتمال اینکه قبول بشم خیلی پایینه اونم پردیس دانشگاه‌های ضعیف
> بعد پزشکی از علوم آزمایشگاهی هم خوشم میاد ولی راجب بازار کارش مطمئن نیستم و نگرانم میکنه. نمیدونم تو انتخابام بزارمش یا نه
> #شما نظر بدین ؛ علوم آزمایشگاهی دانشگاه تهران رو بزنم؟


فارغ التحصیل علوم ازمایشگاهی الان کنارم نشسته 
خودش فارغ 94 هست ، میگه فارغ های جدید وضع بدی دارن و واقعا کار نیس براشون
شما محل زندگی خودتو برسی کن ببین اوضاع اونجا چطوره

----------


## Churchill

> تاسیس آزمایشگاه فقط بدست متخصص ها انجام میگیره؟ یا افراد معمولیهم میتونن
> هزینش چقدره حدودا؟


کمتر از 1 میلیارد نمیشه
که شامل 
200 متر جا دارای حداقل 4 دستشویی اونم توی یه نقطه خوب شهره 
حداقل 200 میلیون تومن جهت ایجاد فضای آزمایشگاهی و دیوار شیشه ای و پیشخوان
کارمندان 
وسایل از دم وارداتی که بیشترین هزینه هم همینه و دیگه بسته به آزمایشگاه که تا چه حد بخواد آزمایش های مختلف رو بگیره و طبق اون  هم هزینه کل به مراتب بالاتر میره
افراد معمولی نمیتونن فقط و فقط تخصص پاتولوژی

----------


## Masoume

> تاسیس آزمایشگاه فقط بدست متخصص ها انجام میگیره؟ یا افراد معمولیهم میتونن
> هزینش چقدره حدودا؟


فقط متخصص. مدرک میخواد. ی فرد معمولی میتونه با هزینه با متخصص شریک بشه. یعنی مدرک از اون، بیشتر هزینه از تو که کلی باید بگردید تا همچین موقعیتی پیداکنید. هزینه ها هم فوق العاده زیاده

----------


## amir.13

> ببین
> اگه منظورت تاسیس آزمایشگاه هستش که باید بگم که کلاٌ آزمایشگاه دست علوم آزمایشگاه جماعت نیست
> متخصص پاتولوژی فقط میتونه این کار رو انجام بده که اونم باید بره مثل بقیه تخصص های پزشکی یه 15 20 سالی درس بخونه بیاد ببینه کجا میتونه با هزینه شخصی سرسام آور آزمایشگاه تاسیس کنه ولی اگه جا بیفته سودش خوبه حالا اگه میخوای سمت پیراپزشکی بری توصیه من اینه که فعلاٌ فیزیوتراپ و کاردرمانی و پرستاری و بینایی سنجی بری بازم میگم فعلاٌ اینا خوبه 
> چند وقت پیش تو فضای مجازی این بنده خدا ها کمپین تشکیل دادن مدرکشون رو پاره میکردن که چرا تو آزمایشگاه باید لیسانس الهیات و ادبیات باشه بجای ما 
> علوم آزمایشگاه هم یه قشر تو سری خوریه تو نظام پزشکی که حتی کد نظام پزشکی هم نداره هیچ کسی هم نیست به دادشون برسه چون طرف حسابشون پزشکا هستن


ممنون بابت اطلاعاتت. میدونستم بازارکار خوبی نداره ولی واقعا دیگه نه در این حد... شت!
فقط راجب تاسیس آزمایشگاه جایی خوندم که از اواخر 96 به دکتراهای علوم آز هم مجوز آزمایشگاه میدن. البته قبلش باید یه دوره بالینی 2ساله ببینن

----------


## hossein122

> اگه تا دکترا ادامه بدم چطور؟ یعنی جدا بازارکارش اینقدر بده؟


اینو همه اولش میگن از کلاس 40 نفری ما که همه اولش میگفتن تا دکترا میریم فقط 2نفر ادامه تحصیل داد که یکی فعلا ارشد مونده اون یکی دیگه پذیرش گرفته داره میره هلند ، اگه دنبال استخدامی برو پرستاری ، دنبال غیر اینی بخون برا پزشکی

----------


## hossein122

> بقیه پیزاپزشکی ها چی؟ اونا هم وضعشون همینه؟


 بستگی داره چی بخوایی دنبال استخدامی برو پرستاری

----------


## hossein122

> تاسیس آزمایشگاه فقط بدست متخصص ها انجام میگیره؟ یا افراد معمولیهم میتونن
> هزینش چقدره حدودا؟


 راه های مختلفی هس ولی خب سخته میتونی مجوز یه دکترو اجاره کنی و ....

----------


## amir.t34

> راه های مختلفی هس ولی خب سخته میتونی مجوز یه دکترو اجاره کنی و ....


عجب. اجاره کنم مدرک .ماهی 50 ..60 سود میده؟

----------


## hossein122

> عجب. اجاره کنم مدرک .ماهی 50 ..60 سود میده؟


اگه بتونی 50، 60 حداقلشه ولی باز دوباره میگم به این راحتیا نیس، مثلا مجوز یه دکترو اجاره میکنی کارت که گرفت دکترو میره برا خودش یا درخواست سهم بیشتر میکنه و کلی موردای دیگه ، اینم دردسرای خودشو داره ولی هستن کسایی که حتی با مدرک کارشناسی با مجوز یه دکتر صاحب آزمایشگاهن البته این سرمایم میخواد

----------


## mehrab98

> عجب. اجاره کنم مدرک .ماهی 50 ..60 سود میده؟


چرا رو یه رشته ک بازارکارش داغونه و در بهترین حالتاش اگ کار پیدا کنی ۲ ، ۲.۵ درامد داری اصرار میکنی؟؟؟ ادم از یه هفته بعد خودشم خبر نداره چطور از الان میگی تا دکترا ادامه میدم؟ 
تا دلت بخواد ناراضی و انصرافی ازین رشته دیدم. آشنای خود ما دکترا علوم آز بهشتیه دو جا کار میکرد ماهی ۲.۵ میدادن بهش افسرده شد بدبخت نشست خونه دیگ سرکار نمیره.
فیزیوتراپی خیلی انتخاب بهتریه...

----------


## mohammadreza13

> چرا رو یه رشته ک بازارکارش داغونه و در بهترین حالتاش اگ کار پیدا کنی ۲ ، ۲.۵ درامد داری اصرار میکنی؟؟؟ ادم از یه هفته بعد خودشم خبر نداره چطور از الان میگی تا دکترا ادامه میدم؟ 
> تا دلت بخواد ناراضی و انصرافی ازین رشته دیدم. آشنای خود ما دکترا علوم آز بهشتیه دو جا کار میکرد ماهی ۲.۵ میدادن بهش افسرده شد بدبخت نشست خونه دیگ سرکار نمیره.
> فیزیوتراپی خیلی انتخاب بهتریه...


اگه فیزیو میاورد که اینجا نبود  :Yahoo (4):  ما تو تاپیک مصاحبش با انجمن بودیم. وضع خرابه

یکی به مدیر بگه اون آگهی آخری رو برداره ضایع هست، میگه کنکور 97 پیش بینی کن! هی آدمو وسوسه میکنه بزنه روش  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amir.t34

> اگه فیزیو میاورد که اینجا نبود  ما تو تاپیک مصاحبش با انجمن بودیم. وضع خرابه
> 
> یکی به مدیر بگه اون آگهی آخری رو برداره ضایع هست، میگه کنکور 97 پیش بینی کن! هی آدمو وسوسه میکنه بزنه روش


فیزیوتراپی هم بخوای حساب کنی هیچوقت درآمد دندون پزشک رو نداره!

----------


## meysam98

دوست بنده فارغ التحصیل علوم آزمایشگاهی هست و متاسفانه فعلا بیکار.

البته نمیخوام دانشجویان رو نا اُمید کنم و ان شاءالله اوضاع بازار کار هم بهتر خواهد شد.

----------

